# resident or not?



## saraht73 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi, I'm hoping someone will now the answer to this...
I am a resident of spain living in Mallorca. I want to open a bank account for my newborn daughter. When I went to the bank they asked if I wanted a resident or non resident account for her. She was born in Mallorca.. so does that automatically make her a resident as she is under 18 ( a baby)or do i have to register her as a resident? The bank had no idea which she was. I've searched the web but can't find anything out. I know being a resident or non resident has different taxations for adults etc..but does this apply to babies? Sooo confused!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

saraht73 said:


> Hi, I'm hoping someone will now the answer to this...
> I am a resident of spain living in Mallorca. I want to open a bank account for my newborn daughter. When I went to the bank they asked if I wanted a resident or non resident account for her. She was born in Mallorca.. so does that automatically make her a resident as she is under 18 ( a baby)or do i have to register her as a resident? The bank had no idea which she was. I've searched the web but can't find anything out. I know being a resident or non resident has different taxations for adults etc..but does this apply to babies? Sooo confused!


you do need to register her as resident, daft as that seems

& yes, a resident bank account has less charges, so it's worth it


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Our English/French lawyer told us something the other day which we would never have thought of. Our son, British by birth, has lived here since he was 5 months old. He has full residencia etc. But, she told us that we should apply through Department of Works and Pensions for a NI number for him because should he decide to return to the UK, perhaps for study, it will make life a whole lot easier for him.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> Our English/French lawyer told us something the other day which we would never have thought of. Our son, British by birth, has lived here since he was 5 months old. He has full residencia etc. But, she told us that we should apply through Department of Works and Pensions for a NI number for him because should he decide to return to the UK, perhaps for study, it will make life a whole lot easier for him.


I had never thought of that!

istr that my NI number (still have the card!) was issued when i was 16

my children must have NHS numbers, since they were 4 & 7 when we came here, but I doubt they have NI numbers


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I suppose people know, but just in case, a child born here to two people from the UK for example will not automatically be considered Spanish.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Children born in Spain to anyone other than Spanish nationals are not Spanish. Even more curious, a friend of ours is Spanish. Born to Spanish parents but born in UK she is Spanish. However, her daughter, born in Spain, is considered to be British by the Spanish authorities. I am told only Spain has this understanding. No other country in the world would do this.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thrax said:


> Children born in Spain to anyone other than Spanish nationals are not Spanish. Even more curious, a friend of ours is Spanish. Born to Spanish parents but born in UK she is Spanish. However, her daughter, born in Spain, is considered to be British by the Spanish authorities. I am told only Spain has this understanding. No other country in the world would do this.


If her daughter was born in Spain and she is Spanish the daughter can be considered Spanish. Look here


> Son españoles de origen
> - Los nacidos de padre o madre española.


from the Ministerio del Interior
Nacionalidad española
Your friend must be registered here under a British passport or the world's wackier than I thought?:confused2:


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

If you're born in a stable it doesn't make you a horse


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> If you're born in a stable it doesn't make you a horse


Son of God perhaps


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

True Hepa but as my grandfather always said- Rome wasn't built by too many cooks in a bush


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

thrax said:


> Children born in Spain to anyone other than Spanish nationals are not Spanish. Even more curious, a friend of ours is Spanish. Born to Spanish parents but born in UK she is Spanish. However, her daughter, born in Spain, is considered to be British by the Spanish authorities. I am told* only Spain has this understanding*. No other country in the world would do this.



Is, 'understanding' the right word to use?


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

thrax said:


> Children born in Spain to anyone other than Spanish nationals are not Spanish. Even more curious, a friend of ours is Spanish. Born to Spanish parents but born in UK she is Spanish.


Ok, I got this bit, and lots of other countries do this.



thrax said:


> However, her daughter, born in Spain, is considered to be British by the Spanish authorities. I am told only Spain has this understanding. No other country in the world would do this.


So a baby born in Spain to Spanish parents is considered to be British. Are they considering all new-borns British or do they select a country randomly every time a new one pops out?  I think you're right, no other country would try this, for obvious reasons!

I think I must be misunderstanding something here.


----------

